# Gilde The-Companions verlosen Karten für RPC 08



## Fireblader (12. März 2008)

Gewinnspiel zur Role-Play-Convention 2008 

Die MMORG-Gilde The Companions verlost auf Ihrer Homepage 2 x 1 Tageskarte für die Role-Play-Convention 2008 vom 26.-27.04.2008 in Münster in der Halle Münsterland. 
Die Teilnahme ist ganz einfach: sendet eine eMail an uns (die Mailadresse findet ihr auf unserer Homepage) mit Vor- und Nachname und Anschrift zum Versand der Karte bei Gewinn. 

Einsendeschluss ist der 04.04.2008 um 23:59 Uhr. 

Nähere Angaben findet ihr auf http://www.the-companions.net/

Viel Glück !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Zulässig. Wer auch immer gewinnt, wir sehen uns auf der RPC. :-)


----------



## Fireblader (13. März 2008)

Danke nochmal Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Woah, wenn ich da Zeit zu hätte würd ich ja glatt mitmachen (HP sieht übrigens auch sehr interessant aus), aber ich hab schon mit Cheffe gesprochen und Zeit is Geld = Gibs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

das is doch samstag-sonntag ?!

ich werd mich heute abend wohl mal bewerben, aber erstmal die seite abchecken, nich dass ich da ne waschmaschine kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireblader (13. März 2008)

Datenschutz wird auf jeden Fall beachtet, das ist doch klar. Ich selber kann leider nicht zur RPC, aber ich wünsche den Gewinnern viel Spass dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Triton (13. März 2008)

Hätte zwar was aber solange nicht klar ist das Spellborn vertreten sein wird besorge ich mir keine Karten.
Wäre nicht Fair wenn ich welche gewinnen sollte und darum nicht hin fahre. Daher viel Glück den anderen.


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2008)

Grad mal ins Programm geschaut und w00t! *Blind Guardian*! *sofortmitmach* 
Dafür fahr ich auch die knapp 200km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireblader (16. März 2008)

traut euch ruhig mitzumachen, wir beissen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Nein, macht nicht mit! Das erhöht meine Gewinnchancen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zwinker*


----------



## Fireblader (28. März 2008)

So letzter Aufruf für den Flug nach Münster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Woche habt ihr noch Zeit dann ist unser kleines Gewinnspiel vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also macht mit und viel Glück!!!!!


----------



## Fireblader (5. April 2008)

So die Gewinner stehen fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Glückwunsch von uns.

Mehr dazu auf unserer Homepage http://www.the-companions.net/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (5. April 2008)

Vielen Dank! Ich freu mich schon die Karte ausm Briefkasten zu holn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (5. April 2008)

Ich gratuliere mal den glücklichen Gewinnern!


----------

